# No oven/broiler heating - Frigidaire



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

sobro said:


> ...am not getting any heat in the oven area.


Start with the basics. 
Do you have electricity TO the appliance? (breaker tripped?, plug out, etc)
Do you have electricity IN the appliance? (at the controls, elements, etc)

and so forth.


----------



## sobro (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry - I guess I got ahead of myself...

I do have power to the appliance and the burners work fine - it's just the elements in the oven that are giving me the problem(s). Actually, it's not even the elements. I have continuity on the bottom element and if I remember correctly, it gave me a reading of about 21.0 Ohms. 

I used my meter to determine whether there was any current to the bottom element and I did not find any. I didn't check the leads to the broiler element, though.

So what's next?

Thanks!


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

sobro said:


> I have continuity on the bottom element...


But do you have VOLTAGE there?

Pull out the element, turn on the control, read the socket.
If you don't have power then the thermostat is the suspect.

Do you have a wiring schematic in the manual?
If not, get one.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure this will help you.... but it can't hurt.

I had my oven elements go out on a Fridgidaire Range that was maybe 3 years old about 5 years ago.... right before Xmas.

The elements tested fine.... when I took the back off to the computer relay board and tested... I had power on both legs to this board, but only one leg going out of the board with demand on.

A new board was near $400-500, something rediculous.... found little ol honest Canadian on internet who rebuilds these boards, but did not have one in stock... Nicest guy... he just identified to me the *EXACT* solder point that breaks on that board... known problem... I had a computer store resolder the break (relay as I recall)... and it's been fine for 5-6 years.

So if it appears to be on that board, put your glasses on and inspect it closely, might save yourself 400-500.


----------



## sobro (Oct 5, 2010)

TarheelTerp said:


> But do you have VOLTAGE there?
> 
> Pull out the element, turn on the control, read the socket.
> If you don't have power then the thermostat is the suspect.
> ...


I do have a wiring diagram that I found on the back of the stove...Also, when I pulled out the element, I tested for voltage between the leads and found none (didn't test the broiler, but it didn't heat up either)


----------



## sobro (Oct 5, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Not sure this will help you.... but it can't hurt.
> 
> I had my oven elements go out on a Fridgidaire Range that was maybe 3 years old about 5 years ago.... right before Xmas.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip - I am suspecting the board since the broiler isn't working as well. Plus there is no voltage to be found at the two oven element leads...


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

sobro said:


> when I pulled out the element, I tested for voltage between the leads and found none...


If you had the control in the on position then it is the problem.
Go back up the line to see how the power is switched.
Directly like an old range or through a relay?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

sobro said:


> I do have a wiring diagram that I found on the back of the stove...Also, when I pulled out the element, I tested for voltage between the leads and found none (didn't test the broiler, but it didn't heat up either)


 
Get in the back panel..... and start testing.... I do remember at first it being a little confusing, because I'm really not familiar/ competant around circut boards... but it will make some sense.... sorry I can't exactly remember that far back exactly what I did, but I bet it's in that circuit board and just a relay connection... not even the relay.... just the connection solder connection.

Strangely, I remember something about this problem related to being made in Mexico... see if yours was made there..... just seems to similar to my issue... which was a known problem of frigidaire, that it seems to be the same thing.

Best


----------



## sobro (Oct 5, 2010)

TarheelTerp said:


> If you had the control in the on position then it is the problem.
> Go back up the line to see how the power is switched.
> Directly like an old range or through a relay?


I believe that it's through a relay - this isn't the type of oven with the old dials (at least for the oven). It has the little buttons used to set temp, etc. What exactly am I looking for here?


----------



## sobro (Oct 5, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Get in the back panel..... and start testing.... I do remember at first it being a little confusing, because I'm really not familiar/ competant around circut boards... but it will make some sense.... sorry I can't exactly remember that far back exactly what I did, but I bet it's in that circuit board and just a relay connection... not even the relay.... just the connection solder connection.
> 
> Strangely, I remember something about this problem related to being made in Mexico... see if yours was made there..... just seems to similar to my issue... which was a known problem of frigidaire, that it seems to be the same thing.
> 
> Best


I will have a look. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Had a similar situation recently with our LG wall oven. We live in the woods. A mouse had built a nest inside the control compartment and chewed up a couple of wires. Actually expected to see a dead mouse but there wasn't one there.


----------



## sobro (Oct 5, 2010)

**update**

I finally got around to looking at the control board and once I opened it up, I found that it was black and charred on the inside. A few of the solder joints were melted, etc. After looking for replacement parts, I found this online: 

http://www.universalapplianceparts.com/316455400-clock.aspx?gclid=cjo8ppae27ccffbdmgodfnuava


It seems as though this should work, right? Now, do I need to order the plastic piece that goes over the front of this, or should it be fairly easy to remove the old one and slip it onto the new one?

Also, I am hoping that this doesn't occur again...if this is a defect in the actual part, how do I know that the replacement part is any better than the original?

Thanks,


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Sobro..... The part that comes up when I hit the link just says "clock" for $60.... no picture... doubt that is your part.

Also.... I will try to find my paperwork on this range later today. After I had the relay resoldered onto the board, maybe 6 months later?, we had a recall /fix notice.

We had a prepaid service man come out and changed out some of the oven heat venting or something like that.... I never knew if that was directly related to my earlier loose relay.

I'll try sending a picture of my range, or if you are able to post one, to see if they look similar.

Later

Peter


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

316455400, that is the correct part. Thats a pretty good price. As far as the overlay goes, don't waste your money, gently peel the old one off of your present control.


----------



## sobro (Oct 5, 2010)

*update*

Just replaced the old board with the new and it seems to work fine. The only issue that I had was that I began carefully peeling the overlay off the old board housing and it started to tear, so I left it on and took out the old board from its housing. Then I took out the new board from it's respective housing (not going to lie, I was sweating a bit) and put it in the old one.

Now let's see how long this one lasts.

Thanks again for everyone's help!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Sobro....Way to go...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

